# Salmon Patties



## kitchenelf (Jan 8, 2004)

Salmon Patties 

1 large can salmon 
1 onion, sliced 
1 egg 
1/2 to 1 cup saltine crackers 
salt and pepper 
butter 

I remove only the larger vertebra but leave the smaller bones - they are not a problem because they are so soft.  Saute onion in butter. 
Add to salmon with beaten egg, salt and pepper to taste and enough saltines to just hold together.   Form into small patties and saute in butter.  

Can be served with tarter sauce.


----------



## princess_fs (Jan 8, 2004)

Yes, this is a different version from what I've seen before, but it actually sounds interesting with the saltines in it. I'll give this one a try.

thanks 'elf


----------



## princess_fs (Jan 12, 2004)

I did it 'elf and it was great....just like I remembered....except because it's been so long since I've had salmon patties, I only smothered the mashed potatoes with the creamed corn, I wanted to enjoy the taste of the patties.

I invited a friend over before we left to see a terrific band play. He and my boyfriend enjoyed them very much...the first time for both of them. 

I've got leftovers for tomorrow.

Thanks


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 12, 2004)

Glad you liked them princess.  Like I said - it's a VERY basic recipe but it's a very traditional one.  Leftovers are a "good thing" (why did I say that??  I loathe that saying!)


----------



## princess_fs (Jan 12, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Glad you liked them princess.  Like I said - it's a VERY basic recipe but it's a very traditional one.  Leftovers are a "good thing" (why did I say that??  I loathe that saying!)



LOL     

I couldn't wait for lunch....had the leftover patties, cold and for breakfast....they make a great fingerfood for on the go.


----------



## Essie (Feb 29, 2004)

Thank you,Kitchenelf.
The salmon patties were just like my Mom used to make. They brought back many memories. Mom used to put either a cream sauce or a tomato sauce on them, which was good, also.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 29, 2004)

I'm glad you liked them essie!  I never thought of a sauce like that - I bet either one of those was good.  Food has a way of bringing back memories!!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks sooooooooooo much kitchen elf.  It looks like the same ingredients my mom used.  I haven't ate these in so long.  In fact I bought a can of salmon last month thinking I'd try and find a recipe that sounded like what she used to use............thanks again I can't wait to try them.


By the way I probably go way against the norm but I dip mine in ketchup


----------



## Psiguyy (Nov 19, 2004)

I like my salmon patties made with lots of mayo and some parsley.  I like to use panko as the binder and coating.


----------



## princess_fs (Nov 19, 2004)

Psiguyy said:
			
		

> I like my salmon patties made with lots of mayo and some parsley.  I like to use panko as the binder and coating.



Psiguyy....I'm curious as to how you would make them with mayo....do you fry them? Oh, and what is Panko  :?


----------



## Psiguyy (Nov 19, 2004)

princess_fs said:
			
		

> Psiguyy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Take kitchenelf's recipe and delete the egg and crackers.  In it's place, use mayo, but more than an egg's worth.  I like to load it up.  Instead of the crackers, use Panko (Japanese bread crumbs).  Mix it into the salmon as a binder, then coat the outside with it.  Yes, I fry it.  Don't need much oil to start.  The mayo gives up the oil so you will be draining the pan if you fry up a lot.  

The parsley just adds a fresh taste that I like.  I use dehydrated curly parsley.  The kind of parsley hardly anybody uses anymore.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 19, 2004)

oops - I always put mayo in mine too - I guess I forgot   but I still do eggs and crackers


----------



## Psiguyy (Nov 19, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> oops - I always put mayo in mine too - I guess I forgot   but I still do eggs and crackers



I love mayo.  It's like the most versatile thing in my kitchen.  Most of my salad dressings are mayo based.  Decided to go with mayo when eggs got "dangerous."  I even use mayo in my caesar's dressing.  Figured caesar's dressing has raw eggs and oil, emulsified with Dijon.  What's mayo?  Mostly eggs and oil, so...


----------



## princess_fs (Nov 19, 2004)

Psiguyy said:
			
		

> princess_fs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hummmm....I'll give it a try next time I make the patties


----------

